# Bisley Hammer and Trigger On NM Blackhawk???



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

After a closer look, I think that is the hammer I am looking for. The only one I have found is the Power Custom Kit that has the hammer, trigger, and springs. I was curious if this would fit in the BH grip frame or if it required the Bisley frame as well. Are there any other parts available that do not require modifying the transfer bar? I would like to make sure I like the switch and have the option to switch back before I make a permanenant change to my toy.


----------

